# ***OFFICIAL*** UFC on FOX 5 Prelims Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Preliminary card - FX (Facebook for international viewers)*
Lavar Johnson vs. Brendan Schaub - *Fight cancelled*
Michael Chiesa vs. Marcus LeVesseur
Raphael Assuncao vs. Mike Easton
Nam Phan vs. Dennis Siver
Ramsey Nijem vs. Joe Proctor
Yves Edwards vs. Jeremy Stephens

*Preliminary card - Facebook or UFC.tv*
Daron Cruickshank vs. Henry Martinez
John Albert vs. Scott Jorgensen
Tim Means vs. Abel Trujillo

_Sorry about voting for the Means vs. Trujillo fight, our forum only allows 16 options in polls _​


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Hope Chiesa gets brutally KO'ed, can't stand him, Schaub will probably sub Lavar too, if Barry can mount him then Schaub should have no problem smashing him on the ground.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You cut out the man who's getting KOTN from the predictions


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

john albert is winning this one


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Albert with the patented GSP 4:59 tap.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Great one round fight from both guys, Albert comes .001 second short.


----------



## BaBoom!! (Dec 31, 2011)

Great start to the night, hope this continues


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Awesome to see Jorgensen back in the W column


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

*my picks*

Lavar Johnson VS
Brendan Schaub
=cotton swab wins

Michael Chiesa VS
Marcus LeVesseur
=Levesseur wins

Raphael Assuncao VS
Mike Easton
=assuncao wins

Nam Phan VS
Dennis Siver
=sliver wins

Ramsey Nijem VS
Joe Proctor
=proctor the proctologist wins

Yves Edwards VS
Jeremy Stephens
=stephens wins

Daron Cruickshank VS
Henry Martinez
=cruickhank is gonna win by shanking martinez

John Albert VS
Scott Jorgensen
=albert wins


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

Siver is going to win this, hes the ****in man and phan got nothing on his ass look at the size of his neck!


----------



## BaBoom!! (Dec 31, 2011)

siver starting like a beast


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nam Phan outclassed so far...


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

Siver Is A Mini Brock Lesnar!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

FW was the best move for Siver, looking good.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

If MMA doesn't work out he's got a great future as a gimp in German BDSM porn. Kid's a hell of a masochist.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Another bulldozer performance so far by Siver.


----------



## NealCombs (Dec 5, 2012)

Todd Keuneke said:


> Siver Is A Mini Brock Lesnar!


That's what I was just thinking


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Phan has good timing and he could get the hail mary KO, but yeah Siver looks like a contender.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

It'd be EPIC to see another spinning back kick to the body finish from Siver!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

lol at the fat gyt toal humping Siver.


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

siver = next champ


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nam Phan can take a hit, or 100. Props to his heart, but Siver so impressive.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Holy moly, what a dominating performance by Siver. Credit to his opponent for being able to take incredible strikes though.

I have seen Siver fight a couple of time prior to this, but I am a fan now, what a tank this guy is. Move him up to the main card pls!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Was expecting more from Phan, just goes to show that Dennis is even more of a beast at 145 that i assumed.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Crazy to think what FW may look like soon. Clearly still a fairly thin division and with the large amount of talent at LW and BW the chances are high of some more guys moving around. Siver looks like a completely different fighter at 145.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

30-24! dayum, even when Nam Phan clearly loses a fight the judges feel the need to screw him.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow. 30-24?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

thought the scoring was a tad harsh. it was domination tbh, but not by that margin lol


----------



## NealCombs (Dec 5, 2012)

Good if hit overall total dominance




Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

John8204 said:


> 30-24! dayum, even when Nam Phan clearly loses a fight the judges feel the need to screw him.


I don't understand why the judges hate Nam so much. I'm starting to think he is banging all the judges wife/daughters and there's nothing they can do about it, or something similar to that...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Yeah the scores where 30-26, 30-25, and 30-24. I would say 30-26 and can understand 30-25(though I don't think RD 1 was really a 10-8) but 30-24, Phan was competitive in rd 2..shocking.


----------



## NealCombs (Dec 5, 2012)

LizaG said:


> thought the scoring was a tad harsh. it was domination tbh, but not by that margin lol


Haha no disrespect but were you watching that fight?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

NealCombs said:


> Haha no disrespect but were you watching that fight?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


errrrr yeah I was....
I certainly don't have it as 3 10-8 rounds like on judge, nor 1 10-9 and 2 10-8's like another.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Comparing Levesseur to Cael :laugh:


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

Wtf Shots To The Back Of The Head By Trajillo!?!?!?


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

"I'm getting my ass kicked,but I got his leg!!!"


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sterl said:


> "I'm getting my ass kicked,but I got his leg!!!"


^^^^ Perfect...


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Fun fight so far!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Good stoppage


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Holy ribcage batman!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Levesseur. But Trajillo is a monster


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Brutal.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg
I'm So Pumped, Great Fight. I'm A Fan Of That Guy!!!!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Monster indeed. Great TDD too.

Lev is gonna need a ribcage transplant after that.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That was a beatdown.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey, where's Joe Rogan to interview Trujillo?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I wanna see that dude fight again asap, that dude ain't messin' around that was just violent.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Hey, where's Joe Rogan to interview Trujillo?


Prelims - no interviews


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, Trajilo looked very disapointed to see Rogan was no where near him for the interview.

Anyway, these 2 1st fx FIGHTS are FOTN contenders, they were just great.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Budhisten said:


> Prelims - no interviews


He just interviewed Jorgensen...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Yeah, Trajilo looked very disapointed to see Rogan was no where near him for the interview.
> 
> Anyway, these 2 1st fx FIGHTS are FOTN contenders, they were just great.


All three fights have been great


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Fox really needs to give the UFC some different music from the NFL coverage they have. Just lazy.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Talk about corn to the core.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

This might be the only fight tonight that I have absouletly no interest in I just wish they would show Jorgensen vs Albert and how did this fight make the FX prelims over the Jorgensen vs Albert besides Cruickshank was on The Ultimate Fighter


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Not a big fan of this fight.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Martinez = Beast


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well - Martinez sure can take a shot... Hot damn!


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Crooked Shorts or whatever is good from the outside, Martinez has an iron jaw.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

haha this is great


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Can't believe he just stood there taking all of karate guy's kicks and kept coming.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

This is crazy, all 4 fights have been nothing short of great so far.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

this fight is awesome. I was wrong about it hahah


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

AmdM said:


> This is crazy, all 4 fights have been nothing short of great so far.


Normally that would mean a boring main-card - but how in the hell can this main-card not deliver? Wonderful night of MMA so far


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

This is starting to remind me of Duffee vs Russow.

I got Martinez by KO round 3.

edit: NVM lel


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Holy ****


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Brutal


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

OK I was wrong what a fight Martinez can take a shot had to rewind that head kick about 5 times


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

This is ******* crazy. Great night of fights so far.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

hahahahah

i feel like a young child


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

oh man yeah this is great

(frack I'm hammered too wooooo)


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

How can you not like a guy like Cruickshank, he's very technical and is going for the kill non stop. I'm starting to be a big fan of him and hope he has success in the UFC.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

We may be on our way to fight card of the year if these preliminaries are any indication.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I almost could fap to this.
This is fight porn!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

And here we have Rogan... what standards are these?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Brutal kick.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I have gained mad respect for both guys


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok, this kid's a douche.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

This is so far turning out to be a great night of MMA brutal KO. A little bit of a fan of both fighters after that great technical flashy striking from Cruickshank and Martinez can take a shot love it.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Cruickshank is a wild man.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Insane fight.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice jacket Rory , lolol.


----------



## NealCombs (Dec 5, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> ^^^^ Perfect...


Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

Hopefully, Swick lives up to his nickname cause they need to find a way to get this fight on Fox tonight.


----------



## NealCombs (Dec 5, 2012)

Harness said:


> Insane fight.


Agreed


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Rogan mentioned earlier that a fighter got badly injured and he hopes they makes a speedy recovery. Anyone remember who he said it was? I missed it.

I imagine it was Cruz but I wasn't sure it was someone new or not.


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

*The proctologist will win*

Proctor the proctologist will beat the terrorist!!!


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Lmao at Arianny working harder then usual. Best thing Goldberg has ever said.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Todd Keuneke said:


> Proctor the proctologist will beat the terrorist!!!


Why are you such a terrible poster?


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Did Dana announce a $500,000 FOTN bonus or something?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Good start to the fight


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> Rogan mentioned earlier that a fighter got badly injured and he hopes they makes a speedy recovery. Anyone remember who he said it was? I missed it.
> 
> I imagine it was Cruz but I wasn't sure it was someone new or not.


It was Eddie Yagin, who was supposed to fight Siver. Seems to be a potentially career threatening injury (brain swelling).


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

Joe "the proctologist" Proctor is going to win this fight VIA a finger in the anus!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Todd Keuneke said:


> Proctor the proctologist will beat the terrorist!!!


If I would have any power in this forum I would ban you straight to hell for this absurdity you posted.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Todd Keuneke said:


> Proctor the proctologist will beat the terrorist!!!


http://www.crystalmethaddiction.org/Find_Treatment-Indiana.htm

look into it

these slo-mo replays are awesome


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Todd Keuneke said:


> Joe "the proctologist" Proctor is going to win this fight VIA a finger in the anus!


You're not pink yet?



RearNaked said:


> http://www.crystalmethaddiction.org/Find_Treatment-Indiana.htm
> 
> look into it


Good call, there can be no other explanation.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Great fight


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

i got Ninja


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Seriously what is FOTN right now? I hope they cut the clutter for the UFC on Fox tonight and highlight this amazing prelims


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

No Joe Rogan...(???) Ramdom show up.


----------



## NealCombs (Dec 5, 2012)

Easton please get knocked out


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

Assuncao Is Winning This Ya Ya Ya

Dont mean any disrespect to asssuncao, I love the guy and and picking him to win.

But doesnt the he looks and the way he fights remind you of a caveman???

OOOOOOGAAA BOOOOGAA!!! OOGA OOGA BOOGA!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Insane night of fights. I imagine Easton/Assuncao and Yves/Edwards will slow the pace a bit though. Yves will probably stay on the outside and pick Stephens apart for the safe win. Easton/Assuncao is just a bad matchup. 



Canadian Psycho said:


> It was Eddie Yagin, who was supposed to fight Siver. Seems to be a potentially career threatening injury (brain swelling).


Thank you good sir. I didn't know it was that bad. Shame. I think Alves had something similar so hopefully Eddie can recover as well.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Todd Keuneke said:


> Assuncao Is Winning This Ya Ya Ya
> 
> Dont mean any disrespect to asssuncao, I love the guy and and picking him to win.
> 
> ...


Uh, No.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Not a bad fight by any means, but it seems God awful in comparison to what we've been privy to, lol.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I wish Easton would bring it more


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, put those hands down, Easton.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

So far so good, already reached my limit of rogan, going to mute even before the main card, lol..


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Both guys, incredible TDD, but Assunção got this.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Todd Keuneke said:


> Assuncao Is Winning This Ya Ya Ya
> 
> Dont mean any disrespect to asssuncao, I love the guy and and picking him to win.
> 
> ...


How rude...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow that was ******* crazy.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I was seeing that coming toward Edward when BANG... I was wrong.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

What a knockout.
******* love Edwards.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

nice one Yves :]


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

7 in 7 for the prelims.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

did we ever get to the bottom of the Jeremy Stephens bar assault story? I need to know how hard I should be celebrating that KO.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow I didn't expect Yves ko the guy that quickly


----------

